# Verslavingen > Roken >  Acupunctuur

## Gast: john

hallo allemaal

wie heeft er ervaring in stoppen met roken met acupunctuur
ik ga 27 okt beginnen met stoppen met roken en ik zou graag wat meer over die acupunctuur of er meer stoppers zijn 

groetjes john

----------


## odykmans

Ik heb dat eens geprobeerd. Ik stapte na 2 u buiten en rookte onmiddellijk...
Ik heb daar nog eens over geinformeerd. Het zou blijkbaar helpen voor de nevenverschijnselen. Dus denk ik dat het misschien zou kunnen helpen in combinatie met alle andere mogelijke middelen...

----------

